# Straight ears?



## Khatoba (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello. I wanted to know if dogs ears perk up on their own and if so, when. My husky/lab mix has ears that half-flop down. Other than these undecided ears, she looks all husky. She's 12 weeks old, can I expect her ears to perk up at all? I'll love her either way, I'm just curious. 

Pictures of her:

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg137/khatoba/sasha3.jpg

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg137/khatoba/sasha1.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Breeds with natural straight ears go up by themselves (shiba, Akita, Husky, Elkhound, Keeshound ...)

However it might be the lab genes that explain why the ears of your dog do not stand up.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Even in normally erect eared breeds, you sometimes get ears that are too weak to stand. If it really bothers you, taping MIGHT get hers to stand, but I doubt it- I think they'll be semi-prick. Ears are tricky, though.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Khatoba said:


> Hello. I wanted to know if dogs ears perk up on their own and if so, when. My husky/lab mix has ears that half-flop down. Other than these undecided ears, she looks all husky. She's 12 weeks old, can I expect her ears to perk up at all? I'll love her either way, I'm just curious.
> 
> Pictures of her:
> 
> ...


Such a cute dog...


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Khatoba said:


> Hello. I wanted to know if dogs ears perk up on their own and if so, when. My husky/lab mix has ears that half-flop down. Other than these undecided ears, she looks all husky. She's 12 weeks old, can I expect her ears to perk up at all? I'll love her either way, I'm just curious.
> 
> Pictures of her:
> 
> ...


Dang, besides the coloration she looks a lot like my dog (her face is the same). Wonder if mine is a husky lab mix (we know the husky part, the mother was husky and even if the mother wasn't it is very obvious she has husky, but the other part is a complete mystery). Of course I saw a dog the other day that looked like a bigger version of aurora - my dog (without the bi-color eyes and ears a little more perky) that was a husky/malamute mix (and its ears were more perky than auroras but they still flopped forward at the tip and would get laid back on her neck when she was relaxed). And I mean she even had very similar colorationg (black and white though the black on her face extended a little more down the muzzle, but aurora has brown on her back ankles as did this dog even).

Hate to say it but I've noticed with mixes, even when tehy are mixed with two dogs that both have ears that stand, a lot of times the ears stay floppy (like that husky/malamute mix I saw).

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f260/tigress666/Dog/IMG_0734.jpg


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I think her ears will have some flop to them. I personally like a little flop in dog ears. I think I was the only person actually hoping my German Shepherds ears would never go up. lol

She sure is beautiful!


----------



## Khatoba (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!

Tigress, how big is your Aurora? My puppy, Sasha, is 18 pounds at 12 weeks. The vet estimated she'd be somewhere between 50 and 80 pounds full grown!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Khatoba said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Tigress, how big is your Aurora? My puppy, Sasha, is 18 pounds at 12 weeks. The vet estimated she'd be somewhere between 50 and 80 pounds full grown!


Sounds about right. Huskies 50-60LB, Lab 60-75.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Khatoba said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Tigress, how big is your Aurora? My puppy, Sasha, is 18 pounds at 12 weeks. The vet estimated she'd be somewhere between 50 and 80 pounds full grown!


Aurora is 31 lbs right now (she's 6 months old). She's estimated to be around 50 lbs when she's fully grown. She got the bigger size from some one other than her mom as she's now a lb heavier than her mom (who is a smallish husky).


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well they look a lot like my dog's ears did when she was young, and she ended up having semi-prick ears. Hard to say though. 

Beautiful dog, either way.


----------

